

Paul Rand's Unused Ford Logo from 1966 - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/paul-rands-unused-ford-logo-from-1966/2010/12/23/

======
acangiano
Am I the only one seeing an F having sexual intercourse with a bent over
person, who is performing oral sex on the d ahead?

~~~
lallysingh
Great, now I can't stop seeing that.

~~~
MikeCapone
Good thing it never became the official logo then!

------
mikecane
I can see why it was unused. Looks like it says "Foid."

~~~
lkrubner
Lots of corporate logos give up on being readable and instead go for something
stylistic, and only vaguely based on letters. Look at the LG logo in the top
left of this page:

<http://www.lg.com/us/index.jsp>

Ford could have gone down that route as well, if it wanted to.

~~~
some1else
LG used to be Goldstar I think, until they screwed up their brand name by
building lousy quality products. It sort of makes sense why they'd want a
cryptic smileyface instead :-D

~~~
jpark
close. Lucky Goldstar

~~~
G_Wen
I think LG came from a merger of Lucky and Goldstar. Goldstar used to make low
quality products, I have never used a Lucky product. Then merged and rebranded
under LG.

<http://www.vb.com/lg.htm> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LG_Electronics>

------
lwhi
I think this article is more interesting:
[http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/the-ford-logo-
tha...](http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/the-ford-logo-that-almost-
was/)

~~~
some1else
More images please :-/

------
softbuilder
Looks a lot like the Durex logo. <http://popsop.ru/wp-
content/uploads/durex_logo_old.jpg>

~~~
foleyfoley
Do you know when the Durex logo was done? I can't find the date. I am
wondering who influenced who.

------
brc
Ford is one of those companies where a logo redesign would be crazy. As a
company it has followers so rusted on it's not uncommon to see 'Ford' tattoos.

While Toyota, Mazda and others have fiddled with their designs over the years,
I think a long-lasting company like Ford should leave things as is. It's true,
the current blue oval doesn't go right back to the start of the company, but
the styling of the font is well linked to the original logos.

------
jberryman
Wow, it's really evocative of a speeding car, yet really closely mirrors the
classic logo.

~~~
angstrom
The minimalist in me would prefer 1 or 2 more iterations. Maybe without the
strange dot off the 'd' and the superfluous flair on the 'F'.

~~~
sudont
Unfortunately Rand would have browbeaten you into oblivion.

He was a legendary curmudgeon, and would often try to defeat the client's
meddling by saying something like: "you pay me for a solution. I'll make it,
then you can decide whether you want to implement it."

~~~
philwelch
Steve Jobs remarked as much in an interview once (Paul Rand designed the NeXT
logo): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJthkRrQcfo> (around 1:40).

~~~
sudont
Thanks for the link context; probably where I quoted from.

------
dkarl
Beautiful! Looks influenced by an Indian script or maybe Thai. I wish I knew
enough to be more specific.

Edit: After much googling, it looks like maybe it was inspired by Kannada
script? <http://www.christusrex.org/www1/pater/JPN-kannada.html>

------
akamaka
Seeing this makes me suspect that Rand had pretty strict mandate to not stray
too far from the original Ford logo, which could explain the ugliness of this
design when compared to the simple elegance of some of his other work.

------
zachrose
Beautiful!

------
bpm140
For a second I was like "Rand Paul used to design logos?"

Then I was all "That's silly, he would have been like three years old when he
did that logo."

